# What to get... BMW 330xi vs. Mitsu Lance Evo IX



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> Oh man, not even a tiny bit? Can't you get a junk car to tie you over? Every now and then I come across an article on the EvoX. The car is going to be lighter than the current car, and it's going to have more HP. Not only that, the AWD is suppose to be vastly improved, if it isn't already awesome. Edmunds did a preview test drive of the car. The review states the car handles even better than the current one.


Aww shucks, don't make me feel bad... I just my Evo IX home ...

Maybe I can upgrade to the X in 3 years or so


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

mecklaiz said:


> Aww shucks, don't make me feel bad... I just my Evo IX home ...
> 
> Maybe I can upgrade to the X in 3 years or so


Cool, so any first impressions? When do you plan to take it to an AutoX?


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

First impressions... let's see

It actually is easy on the eye. It didn't take long to get over the "boy racer" look.

This is a no-frills powerhouse. There isn't a hint of comfort built into this car. From the toyish control knobs to the utter lack of options. The car has 30 miles on it so I haven't been much over 4000 rpm yet, will let you know as soon asI get some miles on it.

The ride is harsh... very harsh. I used to think that the E46 330i had a stiff suspension... well if that was stiff then I've got steel rods connecting the body to the wheels because there isn't a ripple on the road that I can't feel in my hands or in my butt.

It corners flat has tremendous road feel and feedback from the steering. The throttle response is very quick. Brake feel could be better but again, it is new and I haven't exactly given it much of a workout.

Power delivery up to the 5000rpm (which is recommended max for breakin) is a thrill ride as compared to the 330. 

All in all, this is going to take some getting used to and I think that I will miss not having gotten the MR (6speed, headlights and suspension are the major losses incurred). Frankly, I couldn't afford the MR so I had to settle. The MR suspension is much nicer and takes the bumps much better than the stock IX.

Still, this might sound negative but it puts a big smile on my face and I can't wait to get out to the track. I think October is the soonest I'm going take it out if I can accumulate enough mileage to do so.

Don't get me wrong, I do miss the opportunity to have gotten an E90 but I think I can get an E90 later, I don't think, as I get older, that I'd be able to live with this car on a daily basis. I've been in a couple of dedicated track cars and that's what this feels like right now.

When I get around to it, I'll get some video and pics posted up.

Thanks for asking


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

SmoothCruise said:


> I have two California neighbors in my building. And both have expressed to me at some point in time that they thought it was "weird" to be taking public transportation all over the city; in California, people who take public transportation are considered "losers" or "poor". The quotes are their own words.


That's absolutely true. Public transportation here is very poor. There is light rail/subway in parts of LA, but use it at your own risk. I recently spoke to someone who used it for about 6 months and she had her wallet stolen and was stalked one too many times. She's back to driving again. Things are better in the SF Bay Area since they have better public transportation but not significantly.

Here you go:

"Walking In LA" by Missing Persons, an '80s favorite:

http://www.twin-music.com/azlyrics/m_file/mp/walk.html


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> First impressions... let's see
> 
> It actually is easy on the eye. It didn't take long to get over the "boy racer" look.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous, would love to have an EVO. The stiffness reminds me of an S2000, or a 1st year Mini Cooper S. Or a race car yeah.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I'm jealous, would love to have an EVO. The stiffness reminds me of an S2000, or a 1st year Mini Cooper S. Or a race car yeah.


Well you are in MA and I'm in MA so maybe we can meet up sometime ... after it is broken in


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## alphabetsoop (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new car. Hope you're happy with it!:thumbup:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

alphabetsoop said:


> Congrats on the new car. Hope you're happy with it!:thumbup:


Happy???? I'm thrilled  :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------

